# GOP attacks celebrity support for Obama



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

President Obama dined last month with 150 guests at George Clooney's California cottage. He exchanged quips in January with Spike Lee in the director's New York City townhouse.
Last fall, Obama entertained megastar Lady Gaga, who was seated in the front row of a Silicon Valley fundraiser in six-inch heels and a towering blond bouffant.
Obama's popularity with Hollywood glitterati is again on display as his campaign mobilizes its vast fundraising apparatus to amass cash in a campaign that is shaping up to be the most expensive in U.S. history.
If Obama was the candidate of cool in 2008, when celebrities such as musician Will.I.Am produced viral campaign videos , he has even more aggressively employed star power to open pocketbooks, build buzz and, perhaps most notably, deploy celebrities to target specific constituencies.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...rt-for-obama/2012/06/04/gJQAh4BKEV_print.html


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

The scariest thing is that the Sheep even give a shit what celebrities think.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

The American Idol POTUS is looking for lighthing to strike twice. First POTUS ever to be elected not, by qualifications, merit, or experience, but by popularity.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

corsair said:


> The American Idol POTUS is looking for lighthing to strike twice. First POTUS ever to be elected not, by qualifications, merit, or experience, but by popularity.


If it wasn't so true, it would be comical.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

People who are impressed by celebrity endorsements should ask themselves 2 questions;

1) When was the last time that George Clooney, Spike Lee, or Lady Gaga had to worry about household expenses?

2) Would George Clooney, Spike Lee, or Lady Gaga even give you the time of day if you ran into them on the street?


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

They all have something in common, Obama included. They play the part of someone they are not.


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

I am far more comfortable with a candidate taking money from Entertainers than a candidate who is bought and paid for by Casino Moguls, The Koch brothers, and other corporate tycoons whose only interst is in themselves and thier business. Willard never ever had to worry about paying a bill or a household expense. Not one day in his life. . Delta, do you have any idea how long Stefani Germanotta struggled before she made it?. It wasn't that long ago she didn't know how she was going to pay her rent each month. And I am sure she would more than happy to tell you what time it was if you ever had the pleasure of meeting her.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I must admit, I had to look up Stefani Germanotta (Lady Gaga). In looking her up, I was directed to her Wiki page which told me she grew up on THE UPPER WEST SIDE of Manhattan. Despite what she may claim of her humble roots, ANYONE who grew up on THE UPPER WEST SIDE of Manhattan had a far more privileged up bringing than 90-99% of Americans.


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

ANYONE who grew up on THE UPPER WEST SIDE of Manhattan had a far more privileged up bringing than 90-99% of Americans.

Lofu, Obviously you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. I lived and walked a beat in the 20 on the Upper West Side of Manhattan for 3 years. The Upper West Side especially when Lady Gaga was growing up is dominated by small and I mean small apartments. The area is a mix of wealthy, middle class and below middle class to downright poor. Most people living on the West Side are not living a far more privileged up bringing than 90-99% of Americans. Nice try pulling a statistic out of the air that has no basis in fact.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

cpd4720 said:


> ANYONE who grew up on THE UPPER WEST SIDE of Manhattan had a far more privileged up bringing than 90-99% of Americans.
> 
> Lofu, Obviously you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. I lived and walked a beat in the 20 on the Upper West Side of Manhattan for 3 years. The Upper West Side especially when Lady Gaga was growing up is dominated by small and I mean small apartments. The area is a mix of wealthy, middle class and below middle class to downright poor. Most people living on the West Side are not living a far more privileged up bringing than 90-99% of Americans. Nice try pulling a statistic out of the air that has no basis in fact.


Nice try pulling ONE of those people out to make your point, and even nicer try avoiding the names of LEFTIST corporate sponsors that he may have. I may have actually taken you seriously if you posted lists of performers that shelled out that kind of money and media fellatio for Republican candidates. The underlying point, and it's extremely valid, is that sheeple look to these intellectually VAPID performers when making one of the most important decisions that a citizen should make (voting, if you weren't sure what I meant).

I listened to some speeches made by Lady Gaga speaking out about various issues that she supported. It was some of the dumbest stuff I've ever heard.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

cpd4720 said:


> ANYONE who grew up on THE UPPER WEST SIDE of Manhattan had a far more privileged up bringing than 90-99% of Americans.
> 
> Lofu, Obviously you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. I lived and walked a beat in the 20 on the Upper West Side of Manhattan for 3 years. The Upper West Side especially when Lady Gaga was growing up is dominated by small and I mean small apartments. The area is a mix of wealthy, middle class and below middle class to downright poor. Most people living on the West Side are not living a far more privileged up bringing than 90-99% of Americans. Nice try pulling a statistic out of the air that has no basis in fact.


Here's some statistics for The Upper West Side. You guys can draw you own conclusions. In fairness I must say these are recent stats but I doubt they have changed much in the decade or show since Ms. Gaga was growing up.

http://www.city-data.com/neighborhood/Upper-West-Side-New-York-NY.html

Not the median home price for these "small apartments," it's over $2 mill


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Dude, I have a hard time believing you haven't been the recipient of a blanket party yet. It's not that I hold any misconceptions that cops are all conservative or even moderate. It's guys like you that are bat shit left wingers and try and foist your drivel on the rest of us. You sound like Obama's press secretary, and I'm sure you blew Lady Gaga back in the day when he/she saw you walking the beat, but the rest of us plain don't give a shit. So get back to reading Rachel Maddow's books and jerking off into his sock and GFY.


----------

